# R.I.P Willow



## LocoAboutLizards (Oct 8, 2011)

My first ever leopard gecko, Willow was taken from me by a deadly disease called Crypto which is un-curable. The vet told us she was born with it and gave us some medicine which was meant to help keep her weight up, but she just got worse and unfortunately passed away on the 21/5/2012. She will be deeply missed. R.I.P Willow.

Memories of willow: LocoAboutLizards - YouTube


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

:sad:

It's very hard to lose a loved pet.


----------

